# Oracle 58mm inner shower screen



## Leigh (Jan 14, 2015)

Evening,

Im hoping someone can help and point me in the direction of where to source a new shower screen for my Oracle other than Sage direct as they're out of stock and need one asap? Mine has split after after nearly three years which isn't bad for a consumable part!

Regards

Leigh


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Could maybe check to see if an IMS/VST type screen would fit.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Coffee classics probably. They service the sage machines on the warranty so should have plenty of spares


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If you rind you have to order off Sage's web pages which I think you might have to check that there aren't 2 photo's of one with different prices. The shower screen is the cheaper one.

I didn't on one for a BE and picked the wrong one. They did sort it out though. I thought £9 was a bit expensive for a shower screen.

John

-


----------



## Leigh (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I rang sage direct and it turns out they do have stock although it say's otherwise on the website! I have also ordered a one cup single wall filter and a one cup double basket to have an experiment with and at only £8 for the two baskets its worth a gamble. Anybody tried this before?


----------

